# Panoramic photos?



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Superbowl was the official opening of my Home Theater. It rocks. Literally- the back of the room is a rock climbing wall!

I want to post up some pictures, but the only way to really get the proper effect would be doing a panorma. Ideally, I'd want to do one of those moving panoramas that high-end real estate agents use to show off rooms in a house.

Anyone used anything like that?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

We bought a camera with a wide angle lens so we can capture a pretty good chunk of the room with just one shot.

Kodak's newer cameras have the photostitch built right in, which is a great feature.

And I'm sure plenty of cheap or free software packages out there.

however, just post a few pictures so we can have a look!


----------

